# Our very shy rescue cat is still hiding under the bed, any advice appreciated!



## Emma2011

My boyfriend and I recently adopted Thomas, a beautiful 10 year old tabby boy, from a rescue centre. We knew he was a shy boy and he will probably never be a lap cat, but we wanted to adopt him anyway as the poor boy was not enjoying being at the rescue centre at all, having lots of different people around, and we wanted to help him. We followed the rescue centre's advice, and installed Thomas in our spare bedroom. He stayed in his carrier for a few hours, then later discovered the privacy afforded under the (high framed - he can sit up comfortably) bed. He is eating well and using his litter tray (occasionally getting mucky paws, but that's a separate issue!). But whenever we are around, and awake, he stays hidden under the bed. I feel just awful about it. It's been 11 days now and still no progress.

Here's what I've been doing so far:

- using Feliway plug-in
- setting a routine with his food, and making sure to add a little extra food to his bowl each time I come into the room
- twice a day, for about 30 minutes, lying down on the floor by the bed and gently speaking to him (or reading aloud), saying his name, offering him food/treats, trying not to make direct eye contact too much (and, if so, with half closed eyes - or follow with yawn and look away) >>> initially he does nothing, then he looks away, at which point I don't keep trying for too much longer as I worry I'm making him more stressed  )
- speaking to him gently for a couple of minutes whenever I go into the room (which is probably between 8 and 10 times a day)
- and, just in the last couple of days, leaving the door to the room open at night so he can explore the landing and staircase (but we close the doors to the other rooms). I've found his fur on the stairs, so he's been out and about at night.
Anything else we can do? Also, his room faces the road and has traffic noises - could this be making things worse? Should we try to move him into our bedroom, or will that be even worse as it's where we sleep?

Sorry for the super long message. Any help would be really appreciated. Just wasn't expecting him to be hiding for so very long!


----------



## Dally Banjo

What a shame, dont give up Im sure he will settle soon. I would leave a radio on in that room to & maybe try a dangley toy to get his curiosity going. Cant think of anything else  hopefully others will have some ides  x


----------



## celicababe1986

Hi no advice sorry, but didnt want to read and run. #
Wish you all the best and hopefully this is resolved soon.

but well done for taking on a rescue kitty!!


----------



## Gem16

Just keep giving him time, some cats take longer than others. I do suggest string or dangly toys, that made a huge different with my nervous cat and gave her lots of confidence in her self.
Older cats usually take longer to come round than younger ones, mine was 12 
Keep doing what your doing, have you tried reaching under and stroking him? or can you not, it's just that some cats will relax on contact, but it's down to the individual.
Good luck don't give up xx


----------



## CDC

If you have a lap top / computer / portable TV that you can put in there you could spend a few hours in there with him without him considering that you are interfering with him and his immediate space.

I used to do this with my kitten as he wasn't allowed into the rest of the house as we had other cats. As I didn't want to miss my favourite shows and I didn't want him to be on his own too much, I used to spend hours in there with the laptop. He got very into Ghost Whisperer and Lie to Me as he used to come and sit with me to watch after we'd played. Every evening when I came home I'd go in there until I went to bed, then hubby would spend most of his day doing his work in the room. 

If you're sitting quietly watching TV rather that trying to actively catch his attention, he may come over to have a nosy of his own accord. Alternatively you may be more of a reader than I am and can happily sit on the bed with a book for a while instead.


----------



## Emma2011

Thanks everyone for the advice and encouragement. No real change over the weekend. Tried some toys on strings, he didn't seem too impressed with me! Hopefully he just needs some time to settle. He'd been with his previous owner his whole life until she passed away, then a month in the rescue centre, now 2 weeks with me. I will just have to patient, I guess! I keep finding little tufts of fur and litter in various spots where he has access, so at least he's getting some exercise when we're not in/awake...
Fingers crossed he'll start to settle in. 
Emma x


----------



## MaryA

This may go against the grain, however, I would never consider using a spare room for introducing a new cat/kitten. My thinking is, if I was going to live with a new family, I wouldn't want to be shut in a room all on my own away from everyone, so why should my cat. 

Each time we have had new cats, we have used a giant dog crate, suitable for a great dane. We put it in our main room on a large waterproof sheet. We put a rug on the floor of it. Cat litter tray, water and food all go in too. We also put a box in with a hole cut in it for a hidey hole come nest box and a blanket covering the back and side of the crate. The cat has a safe and enclosed place, but also some company. We can keep an eye on it, sit and talk with it and it can get used to us.

This method has always worked for us. The breeder we got our ragdoll from almost hugged me when I said this was the method we used.


----------



## Lucyh

Just a quick reply to say that I don't think 11 days or so is very long. I got 2 rescue cats at the start of December (they were strays before, so probably even more timid) and one of them is still very shy. But there has been progress and i think you should see how he is after 3 or 4 weeks. The important thing is he's eating and using the litter tray.


----------



## the melster

We had the same with our rescue cat Pumpkin and it takes time and a lot of it. She now likes to come and sit next to us and be stroked but that has taken 6 years. I would give him the run of the house and let him set the pace, it's all baby steps. 

It sounds a bit hash but we learnt to ignore Pumpkin when she suddenly did something new like come into the lounge for the first time because if we made a fuss she would go and hide again. Stick with it and I'm sure you will look back and not believe how shy he was. Good luck.


----------



## Emma2011

Thanks again, this is all very encouraging! In case it helps anyone reading this chain in future who is in a similar situation, here is some advice I received from the rescue centre:
"I would also suggest putting food in lots of different places around the room that he is in and provide him with alternative hiding places in that room too such as boxes with blankets in so that as he becomes braver and chooses to explore a bit more of his environment he will be rewarded with food treats and also have alternative places to hide which will help him move from one hiding place to the other. This is something that you can also adopt once you start to introduce him to other areas of the house."

Hopefully over the next few weeks (or months, eek!) I have will have good news to report.


----------



## Cloudygirl

Emma2011 said:


> Thanks again, this is all very encouraging! In case it helps anyone reading this chain in future who is in a similar situation, here is some advice I received from the rescue centre:
> "I would also suggest putting food in lots of different places around the room that he is in and provide him with alternative hiding places in that room too such as boxes with blankets in so that as he becomes braver and chooses to explore a bit more of his environment he will be rewarded with food treats and also have alternative places to hide which will help him move from one hiding place to the other. This is something that you can also adopt once you start to introduce him to other areas of the house."
> 
> Hopefully over the next few weeks (or months, eek!) I have will have good news to report.


I've had my two naughty boys a week and a day. They were incredibly timid and hid as soon as their foster mum left. Anyway I installed them in my loft bedroom and they hid under a chair and would only come out when I wasn't there, wouldn't even come out for food. On saturday I moved them downstairs as one is a phantom pooper and the cleaning was driving me mad as that room is carpeted. I put them in the hall and bathroom that adjoins my kitchen, it has glass doors onto the kitchen. I did it for the sake of the mess not thinking it would make any difference to their behaviour. Anyway all day saturday I talked to them through the door while I cooked, cleaned etc. Then all of a sudden it's like they are different cats. They miaowed to come out yesterday and explored my kitchen. They are currently under the table by me as I type this play fighting and trying to pull my table cloth off the table. The timid one has turned into a little monster he jumped up under my arm this afternoon to try and steal his food as I was making it. It's amazing. So my advice is talk to your cat as much as possible, sit with it and let him know that you are his friend. Hopefully he will respond. My monkeys certainly have. I'm no longer a guest in the cat bedroom they are interracting with me and it's wonderful!

Just have to fix the poop issues 

You obviously can't rush things but I would definitely make sure that you spend some time in the same room as him even if you are just reading or doing something else in there rather than paying attention to him.


----------



## Drewa

You seem to be doing all the right things and being very patient, which is what's needed. I think you might take heart if you read this recent thread started by me! http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-training-behaviour/139190-how-long-does-take-cat-settle.html Good luck!


----------



## Emma2011

Drewa said:


> You seem to be doing all the right things and being very patient, which is what's needed. I think you might take heart if you read this recent thread started by me! http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-training-behaviour/139190-how-long-does-take-cat-settle.html Good luck!


Wow, I just read your thread. You must be so chuffed! Hopefully Thomas will come around just like Reuben did!

We are on day 15 of our adventure now... Last night, I spent a couple of hours in his room, mostly sitting quietly or reading aloud to him (he will be a very well read cat at this rate). He was also, for once, under the bed in such a way that I could really see him clearly when I lay down beside the bed. I did lots of yawning and looking away, and when I tried some slow blinking, Thomas gave me some slow right eye winks back. Hopefully winking is nearly as good as fully blinking, and we're making progress!

I didn't leave the door to his room ajar last night (wanted to leave the bathroom door open to let it air fully after cleaning, but he hasn't had access to that room yet). At 1.30am, I woke hearing him pushing against the door, clearly wondering why it wasn't open. I climbed out of bed and gently opened it for him, speaking his name, but he was back in hiding by then. It seems he does like to leave his room for a bit of a wander at night...

Also, following the Battersea advice, while I gave Thomas his favourite smelly wet food in the usual place (disappeared overnight, as usual!), I also hid some little piles of dry food in little folded pockets I made from kitchen roll in various places in his room (inside cat carrier, on top of cat carrier, on top of bedsite cabinet, windowsill). All gone when I woke up this morning! He is quite the little adventurer at night 

He is such a sweet cat, if I can bring him out of his shell even just a little bit, I'll be so happy


----------



## Antw23uk

MaryA said:


> This may go against the grain, however, I would never consider using a spare room for introducing a new cat/kitten. My thinking is, if I was going to live with a new family, I wouldn't want to be shut in a room all on my own away from everyone, so why should my cat.
> 
> Each time we have had new cats, we have used a giant dog crate, suitable for a great dane. We put it in our main room on a large waterproof sheet. We put a rug on the floor of it. Cat litter tray, water and food all go in too. We also put a box in with a hole cut in it for a hidey hole come nest box and a blanket covering the back and side of the crate. The cat has a safe and enclosed place, but also some company. We can keep an eye on it, sit and talk with it and it can get used to us.
> 
> This method has always worked for us. The breeder we got our ragdoll from almost hugged me when I said this was the method we used.


I would have hugged you as well :thumbup:

Kepp going, its early days but i would also suggest a very large crate in the lounge.
Good luck


----------



## jomary-austin

Firstly thank you and bless you for giving a poor older cat a lovely caring home. You are clearly doing your best and giving him the time he needs.

Thomas must feel strange as his owner died and I expect he's missing them and everything is new and odd. Have you tried a catnip or valerian toy? My cats can't resist them, especially culpepper catnip and Kwayzee Katz Valerian toys (on ebay I think, they stink of feet but cats adore them!). I think it helps them relax a bit and although the effect isn't long lasting it certainly can be quite dramatic.

He will come round in time once he is used to the new smells and sounds, sometimes it takes longer with older cats and you never know how he was with his previous owner or what may have happened to him in his previous life. 

He is eating which is a very good sign and it sounds from your last post as though he is gradually getting his confidence back.

You sound such a lovely caring person, he is a very lucky boy to have you. Good luck with him.


----------



## Emma2011

Thanks everyone for all the feedback. We've had Thomas for 6 weeks now and, though he is still hiding, he has taken a few positive steps in the past week, such as coming out to eat while we're in the room and even on one or two occasions (while still hidden and feeling safe), eating some cooked chicken from my hand.

Which is why the next bit is so difficult... I've just the result of a cat allergy blood test back (my breathing has been a bit wheezy and that winter cold seemed to be lingering quite a while, so thought I should check). The test is positive with a reading of 6.44 KU/L, which puts me in "Class 3" (from a possible Class 1 to 6) according to the lab report. The cover letter my doctor sent me didn't really have anything to help me interpret the result - is it ok/tolerable/really bad?? 

Obviously the proof is in the pudding, but given that Thomas is hiding, it's hard to know just how affected I could be by this. If it stays as it is, then I could live with it and would keep Thomas. If it gets much worse, well, I don't know - question whether that would be fair for either of us. Poor lamb hates the vacuum cleaner and I don't have a chance of getting him to let me brush or wash him.

My worry is that, if I am allergic and have some symptoms already, then it's only going to get worse as Thomas becomes more brave and explores more of the flat. We have carpets throughout and it's a rental property, so there's really not much we could do to help in that way. I would hate to return Thomas to the rescue centre now, after we've just started to make progress and he's begun to settle in, but what if it becomes much worse - it will be even harder on both us and Thomas then. So confused and worried. :

I'm going to make an appointment to see my doctor and chat through this with him, and might also speak to someone at the rescue centre to get some advice. But given how helpful everyone in the forum was with my initial query, I wondered whether anyone else had any knowledge of cat dander blood tests...

Any thoughts appreciated xxx


----------



## Kiwi

You have had some really good advice so far Emma :thumbsup:. Just 'bumping' to see if anyone can help with the Allergy issue . Keep going, I'm sure he'll respond to all your care eventually. Lol xx


----------



## CandyApocalypse

My answer probably won't help much. Both myself and Marc have an allergy to cats, his a lot worse than mine to be fair. We have had Dante for about a week now I think, I have had a few moments of itching and he has wheezed a bit, I made him take some anti histimines for a few days. A week later we're both okay. Now I am not saying this works for everyone, and our allergies are maybe not as serious, but for us, the more time we have spent with Dante, the less allergic we seem, if that makes sense.

I have also seen the same before with someone else I knew, but as I said, this was not a hugely serious allergy. We hoover every day too, Dante was terrified at first, but one of us sat with him and just talked to him and now, he still doesn't like it, but he tolerates it. We just put him in our room, where he feels safe. Though the other day we did notice he was bashing the hell out of the hoover while it was turned off. :lol:

I just wanted to say that it sounds like you are doing really well and this new development must be worrying. Only you can know how serious your allergy is and how it will affect you. x


----------



## koekemakranka

As far as I can see, you're doing everything right. My own cat which I got as an adult rescue cat, took about two solid months before he stopped hiding and it took another six months before he started approaching us voluntarily. Now, three years later, he is the most lovable, confident (only with us) and affectionate cat you can imagine. Be patient, it will come.:thumbup:


----------



## Paddypaws

Good advice from Candyapocalypse above. I would not dare to take an allergy test as I am sure I would score highly for cat hair....well I do ingest my own body weight in cat hair each year! 
I definitely react to cats....I suppose I had got used to my old 4, but when I brought Mitzy home I broke out in a rash and my lips swole ( sp? ) up from kissing her! It calmed down after a week or so but both she and Milo shed tiny soft hairs which irritate my eyes some days.
I agree that he will have to get used to the Hoover, and you may want to consider keeping him out of the bedroom and off the bed ( inconceivable for me I am afraid )
Good Luck.


----------



## Emma2011

Good news to report at last! :thumbup:

Over the past 3 days, Thomas has suddenly become a purry fuss machine who loves to hop out from his hiding place and rub all over the furniture and my legs, and be stroked. He's even enjoyed playing with toys (you would never guess he's 10, he stalks and pounces on his string toys like a kitten) and having his head and belly rubbed while he's lazily lying down. He still spooks really easily, though, and hasn't yet made the same progress with my boyfriend, who he still hides from, but I reckon he just needs a bit more time. 

He's such a sweet cat and so nice to hear him purr and meow. I'm really happy, so thought I'd share this little success story with you guys and thank you again for your support. I guess patience (we'll have had him 11 weeks tomorrow, and he's only just started to come out of his shell) is the order of the day! 

xx

(P.S. managing to control allergy issues with lots of vacuuming and antihistimines at the weekend - ok so far)


----------



## Gem16

Really pleased things are going well  it just takes some longer than others, but it's always rewarding in the end, well done


----------



## Elsbells

Fantastic news!

And how lucky is Thomas to have found you?! Youre the perfect people to bring out the best in him with your patience and care (and all those great ideas!).

Any small improvement is a massive step forward, as in any other household where there are more distractions/hazards like kids and other pets, he might regress, so to achieve what you have done in just 11 weeks is fantastic, and a tribute to your excellent care & patience.

While he may never be doing Beyonce impersonations under the spotlight, all the time and effort youve been putting into him over these early weeks will make an extra special bond, and you might continue to be surprised at what you can achieve with lovely Thomas .


----------

